# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Rregullat e natës martesore dhe të mardhënieve intime

## ArtanMasa

Ajetullah Udhma Muhammed Shirazi

Në vazhdim janë disa nga mësimet e Resulullahut (s) dhe të Familjes së tij të pastërt (a) rreth rregullave të natës martesore si dhe për kohën e përshtatshme të mardhënieve seksuale mes çiftit bashkshortorë. Rregullat janë plasuar këtu për shkak të rëndësisë së pazavendësuesshme në shëndetin e fëmijës dhe nënës.


Koha e kryerjes së kontratës martesore - Akd (niqahu)

Imam Xhafer el-Sadiku (a) ka thënë:
Mos hyn në martesë  Akd  kur hëna kalon nëpër fazën e akrepit, sepse nëse e bënë në këtë periudhë, martesa nuk do të jetë e lumtur.

Në një tjetër fjalim el-Sadiku (a) ka thënë:
Mos bën kontratën martesore  Akd  kur dielli ndodhet në zenit, ngase kjo mund të çojë në abortim të fëmijës.

Rregullat e natës martesore

Është transmetuar se Resulullahu (s) i ka thënë Ima Aliut (a):
Pasi që bashkshortja të hyj në dhomën tënde dhe ulet, nxjerri këpucët e saj dhe laja këmbët pastaj spërkat (derdh) ujin deri te pika e fundit e shtëpisë tënde. Ngase nëse e bën këtë, All-llahu do të zmbraps shtatëdhjetë lloje fukarallëku nga shtëpia yte dhe, do të fus shtatëdhjetë lloje të pasurisë dhe shtatëdhjetë lloje bekime, dhe Ai do të zbres shtatëdhjetë lloje mëshira mbi ty të cilat do të rrinë pezull mbi kokën e bashkshortes derisa çdo skaj e shtëpisë tënde nuk do të mbushet me bekime. Me të bërit kështu, bashkshortja do të mbrohet nga sëmundjet mentale dhe lebroza aq sa ajo të qëndrojë në atë shtëpi.

Në hadithet e Ehli Bejtit (a) është transmetuar se është e pëlqyeshme (mustehab) dhe mirë për çiftin e ri bashkshortorë të fal dy rekate namaz dhe pastaj dhëndëri duhet të lavdëron Allahun dhe të dërgon salavate Muhammedit (s) dhe Ehli Bejtit (a) dhe të thotë:

Allahummer-Zukni Ulfeha ve Vuddeha ve Ridhaha bi; ve-Ardhini biha, Vexhma' bejnena bi-Ahsani Ixhtimaa' ve Ejsari I'tilaaf, fe Inneke Tuhibb-ul-Halal ve Takreh-ul-Haram.

(O Allahu im, më jep butësinë e saj, dashurinë dhe kënaqësinë e saj; dhe më bën të jem i kënaqur me të, dhe na bashko me formën më të mirë të bashkimit dhe në më të mirën harmoni. Me siguri Ti don hallallin (të lejuarën) dhe urren haramin (të ndaluarën).

Imam Sadiku (a) u tha disa shokëve:
Kur bashkshortja hyn në dhomë, pastaj ju bashkërisht kthehuni nga Kibleja dhe thuani:

Allahumme bi Amanetike Akhathtuhav ve bi Kelimeetike Estaheltuha, Fe in Kadhajte Li Minha Veleden, fexh'alhu Mubareken Takijjen min Shi'ati Al-i Muhammad (sal-lal-lahu alejhi ve alihi ve sellem) Velaa texh-'el Lish-Shejtani fihi Shirken velaa Nesiba.


(O Allahu im, me besimin Tënd e kam pranuar ate dhe me fjalët e Tua e kam bërë hallall pra, nëse na dhuron fëmijë, bekoe dhe bëre besimtar dhe ithtar të Ehli Bejtit (a) dhe mos i lejo shejtanit (djallit) të ketë çfardo hise ose rol në fëmijën.)

Nëse dhëndëri ka dëshirë të bën mardhënie intime me bashkshorten, preferohet të lexoj duanë në vijim:
Allahummer-Zuqni Veleden, vexh-alhu Teqijjan Zekijjan;Lejse Fi Khalkihi Zejaadeten ve la Nuksaan,Vexh-el Aakibetehu ila el-Khajr

(O Allahu im! Më jep fëmijë i cili do të jet besimtarë dhe i pastërt, në krijimin e të cilit nuk do të ketë asgjë që mungon ose të tepërt dhe, bëre fatin dhe kësmetin e tyre të mirë dhe të begatshëm.)

Në momentitn e marhdhënieve intime preferohet të thuhet: Bismillah el Rahman el Rahim
(Me emrin e Allahut, Mëshiruesit, Mëshirëbërsit)

Në hadithin e Imam el-Sadikut (a) thuhet:
Mos planifiko natën e martesës të përputhet me hënën kur kalon në fazën e akrepit, sepse nuk do të shpie në martesë të lumtur.

Gjatë javës së parë të martesës...

Është transmetuar se Resulullahu (s) i ka thënë Imam Aliut (a):

Pengo bashkshorten nga ngrënja e katër gjërave në javën e parë të martesës:
1.	Produkte bylmeti
2.	Uthull
3.	Koreander (Coriandrum Sativum)  Lloj erëze të përvitshme europiane.
4.	Molla të tharta

Imam Aliu (a) pyeti për shkakun e kësaj, kurse Resulullahu (s) u përgjigj:
Këto katër lloj ushqime mund ta bëjnë mitrën të fothtë dhe shterpe... Nëse menstruon pas konsumimit të uthullës ajo asnjëherë nuk do të bëhet plotësisht e pastërt (nga menstruacioni). 2
Korianderi do të intensifikon gjakosjen e menstruacionit në brendinë e saj, dhe do ti shtojë dhimbjet gjatë lindjes. Ndërsa molla e tharët do të ndalon gjakosjen e menstruacionit e cila do të shkaktonte sëmundje tek ajo...


PT         Nga fjalori i Uebsterit!
PT         Dmth, ajo do të vazhdon me përjetimin e gjakosjes së vogël jashta periudhës së saj normale mujore.


Planifikimi i fëmijëve...

Rregullat dhe koha e përshtatshme e mardhënieve seksuale

Në një këshillë të Resulullahut (s) drejtuar Imam Aliut (a) në të cilën theksohet rëndësia e realizimit të saj e cila paraqitet në formë të plotë në reshtat që vijojnë.
Siç shihet nga hadithi që vijon, data dhe koha e mardhënieve si dhe koncepti, ushtrojnë ndikim të drejtpërdrejtë dhe përcaktues në karakterin e fëmijës.

(A)	Datat dhe kohët kur mardhëniet intime janë të papëlqyera (mekruh)

1.	Mos bën mardhënie me gruan tënde në ditën e parë, e mesme dhe të fundit të muajit (hënor), për shkak se asaj dhe fëmijës do ti shkaktoj sëmundje mentale dhe lebrozë.
2.	Mos bën mardhënie me gruan tënde pasdite ngase, fëmija që lind në atë kohë, do të jetë me sy të kryqëzuar, kurse shejtani është i kënaqur kur njeriu është me sy të kryqëzuar.
3.	Mos bisedo gjatë mardhënieve ngase fëmija e lindur nuk do të jetë e mbrojtur nga mendje trashësia.
4.	Njeriu nuk duhet të shikojë brendinë e vaginës së gruas ngase kjo shpie deri te verbëria (e fëmijës).
5.	Mos bën mardhënie me gruan me lakmi dhe etje (në mendjen tënde) për tjetër grua, ngase frikësohem që nëse në atë moment do të lindë fëmija mashkull ai do të ishte mukhannath (biseksual), i feminizuar dhe budalla.
6.	Njëri prej bashkshortëve i cili në shtrat është në gjendje xhunub 3 nuk duhet të lexojë Kuran ngase frikësohem se mbi ta do të zbret zjarri dhe do ti djeg.
7.	Mos hyni në mardhënie nëse secili nga ju nuk ka copë lecke të veçantë për të pastruar veten. Nëse e përdorni të nejtën leckë mund të ndodh armiqësi ndërmjet juve dhe kjo shpie deri te ndarja dhe divorci.
8.	Mos hyn në mardhënie me gruan tënde në këmbë ngase kjo është sjellje e gomarit dhe nëse fëmija do të lindë (në ate gjendje) do të urinonte në shtrat, pikërsiht sikurse që gomari urinon në çdo vend.
9.	Mos hyn në mardhënie me gruan tënde në natën e Festës së Fitrit (Iid-ul-Fitr) ngase, nëse fëmija do të lindë si pasojë i këtij akti, ai fëmijë nuk do të bëheshte asgjë pos mëkatarë (i ligë).
10.	Mos hyn në mardhënie me gruan tënde në natën e Festës së Kurbanit (Iid-ul- Adha) ngase, nëse fëmija do të lindë si pasojë i këtij akti, ai fëmijë do të ketë ose gjashtë ose katër gishtërinj.
11.	Mos hyn në mardhënie me gruan tënde nën dru frytdhënës ngase, nëse fëmija do të lindë si pasojë i këtij akti, do të bëhet torturues ose vrasës ose spiun (për qeveri tiranike kundër besimtarëve)

 PT         Xhunub [arab.] - I ndytë pas derdhjes së spermës

12.	Mos hyn në mardhënie me gruan tënde i ekspozuar drejtpërdrejt dritës së diellit, veç nëse vëndosh një perde si mbulesë ngase, nëse fëmija do të lindë si pasojë i këtij akti, vazhdimisht do të jetojë në skamje deri sa të vdesin.
13.	Mos bën mardhënie me gruan tënde ndërmjet ezanit dhe ikametit ngase, nëse fëmija do të lindë si pasojë i këtij akti, do të jetë i etur për gjakderdhje.
14.	Nëse gruaja është shtatëzënë, mos bën mardhënie përveç nëse ke abdest, ndryshe fëmija do të ishte zemër-verbër dhe koprrac.
15.	Mos bën mardhënie me gruan tënde në natën e mesit ta muajit Shaban ngase nëse fëmija do të lindë si pasojë i këtij akti, fëmija do të jete i shëmtuar me poçërra në fytyrë.
16.	Mos hyn në mardhënie me gruan nëse kanë mbetur edhe dy ditë deri te muaji (hënor) ngase, nëse fëmija lindë si pasojë i këtij akti, ai/ajo do të jetë Ashshaar (inspektor/grumbullues i tatimeve (që është e ndaluar nga pikpamja islame), ose ndihmës i shtypësit ku shumë njerëz do të vdesin (zhduken) nga duart e tyre.
17.	Mos hyn në mardhënie me gruan tënde në tavanin (çatinë) e ndonjë ndërtese ngase, nëse fëmija lindë si pasojë i këtij akti, do të bëhen hipokrit, i kapardisur dhe do të kryej Bidah. 4
18.	Nëse ke udhëtuar, në atë natë, mos bën mardhënie me gruanë ngase, nëse fëmija lindë si pasojë i këtij akti, do të shpenzoj pasurinë në rrugë të gabuar; atëherë Resulullahu (s) recitoj: Ata që shpenzojnë tepër (mastrafxhinjtë) janë vëllezër të djajve. (Kurani, 17:27) 5
19.	Mos hyn në mardhënie me gruan tënde nëse je në udhëtim prej tre ditë dhe tre netë ngase, poqese fëmija lindë si pasojë i këtij akti, do të bëhet ndihmës dhe asistent i shtypësit.

(B)	Datat dhe kohërat kur marhdëniet intime janë të pëlqyera (mustehab)

1.	O Ali! Të këshilloj të hyshë në mardhënie intime në natën e së hënës ngase, poqese fëmija lindë si pasojë i këtij akti, do të bëhet hafiz i Libirit të Allahut dhe i kënaqur me çfarëdo që Allahu i ka dhuruar.
2.	Nëse hyn në mardhënie me gruan tënde në natën e së martës dhe të ka lindur fëmij, do ti dhurohet shehadeti (martirizimi), pas deklarimit të Nuk ka tjetër Zot pos Allahut dhe Muhammedi është Resulullullah, dhe Allahu nuk do ta sprovojë me politeizëm. Nga goja e atij do të kundërmojë aromë e këndshme, dhe do të jetë zemërmirë, bujar dhe fisnik; gjuha e atij do të jetë e mbrojtur nga përgojimet, gënjeshtrat dhe akuzimet.
3.	Nëse hyn në mardhënie intime me gruan tënde në natën e së ejtes dhe të ka lindur fëmij, ai do të jetë nga sundimtarët ose dijetarë.
4.	Nëse hyn në mardhënie intime me gruan tënde të ejten, kur dielli të kalojë zenitin (pasdreke) dhe të ka lindur fëmij, ai do të jetë më pak i prirur nga yshtjet e shejtanit. Ai do të jetë intelegjentë, dhe Allahu i Madhëruar dhe i Lavdëruar, do ti dhurojë shëndet dhe siguri në Din (fe-besim) dhe jetën materijale.
5.	Nëse hyn në mardhënie me gruan tënde në natën e së premtes dhe të ka lindur fëmij, ai do të jetë orator/ligjerues elokuent.

PT         Bidah [arab.]  Vendosje dhe praktikim i risirave që janë në kundërshtim me rregullat e fesë.
PT         Përkthimi i Kuranit  Sherif Ahmeti


6.	Nëse hyn në mardhënie me gruan tënde të premten pasdite dhe të ka lindur fëmij, ai do të jetë dijetar me famë.
7.	Nëse bën mardhënie intime me gruan tënde në natën e së premtes pas namazit të jacisë (Isha) dhe të ka lindur fëmij, shpresohet që, insha Allah, ai të bëhet një nga të devotshmit e Allahut - Abdall 6 . Mos hyn në mardhënie intime me gruan tënde në orët e para të natës, sepse fëmija që lindë si pasojë i këtij akti, ka droje të jetë magjistar, mashtrues i cili preferon këtë botë më shumë se botën e ardhsme.

Mbaji mend dhe respekto këto këshilla që ti thashë, njësoj sikurse që unë i kam respektuar dhe mbajtur në mend nga vëllau im Xhebraili.

Një tjetër rrëfim për kurë dhe ku mardhëniet intime janë të papëlqyera
(mekruh)

Imam Xhafer el-Sadiku (a) ka thënë:
Mos bën mardhënie seksuale në ditën e parë, të mesëm dhe të fundit të muajit (hënor), ngase nëse dikush e bën këtë, duhet të pres abortin e fëmijës, nëse jo, ka ndrojë që fëmiju të lind i çmendur. A nuk shihni që personi i çmendur kryesisht vuan nga momenti i goditjeve të ditëve të para, mesme dhe të fundit të muajit (hënor)?

Imam Xhafer el-Sadiku (a) poashtu ka thënë:
Mos hyn në mardhënie intime me gruan tënde, nëse në shtëpi ndodhet fëmija që mund tju sheh dhe dëgjojë. Nëse e bëni këtë, ai fëmijë do të jetë kurorëshkelës, sikurse edhe fëmija që do të lindë (si pasojë e kësaj mardhënie intime).

Është transmetuar se Resulullahu (s) ka thënë:
Nëse dikush hyn në mardhënie intime me gruan e tij, dhe në shtëpinë e tyre është dikush që mund të dëgjojë zërin e tyre ose frymëmarjen, fëmiju që ka lindur nuk do të jetë besimtarë, por do të jetë kurorëshkelës.

Është transmetuar se Resulullahu (s) ka thënë:
Nëse dikush hyn në mardhënie intime me gruan e vetë, kur kjo kalon nëpër periudhën mujore të menstruacionit, dhe ka lindur fëmijë që ka lebrozën, për këtë nuk duhet të fajëson askënd përveç vetes.

Dikush pyeti Imam Muhammed el-Bakirin (a) se a ka ndonjë kohë e cila është mekruh
për të bërë mardhënie seksuale edhe pse mardhënja është hallall? Imami u përgjigj: Po, dhe kohët janë si vijojnë:
1.	Kohëzgjatja prej Fexhr-it (thyerja e agimit) deri te lindja e diellit,
2.	kohëzgjatja prej lindjes së diellit deri në Magrib (zhdukja e muzgut),
3.	dita kur dielli është i errësuar (në eklipsë),
4.	dita kur hëna është e errësuar (në eklipsë),
5.	dita ose nata kur ka erë të zezë, erë të kuqe ose erë të verdhë,

PT          Abdall [arab.] - Persona të dashuruar në Allahun. Bota kurrë nuk është pa ndonjë prej tyre, dhe nëse vdes ai, zëvendësohet me një tjetër.


6.	dita ose nata kur ndodh tërmeti. Imam Sadiku (a) poashtu ka thënë:
Mos hyn në mardhënie seksuale në anije dhe mos bën mardhënie seksuale me fytyrë ose
me shpinë të kthyer kah Kibleja.

Kënaqësi seksuale

Është transmetuar nga Imam el-Sadiku (a):
Dikush mund të hyjë në mardhënie seksuale me gruan e vet dhe të kënaq etjen e tij, (por pa aritjen e gruas në orgazmin e eksitimit dhe kënqësisë seksuale). (Kjo do ta lejë ate në gjendje që) nëse do të kalonte edhe afër një skllavi, ajo do ti ngjitej atij (për të kënaqur nevojën e saj seksuale). Prandaj, nëse do të bëni dashuri me gruan tuaj, bëhuni të sigurt që të ketë paralojë reciproke, ngase është më e këndshme dhe më mirë për këtë çështje.

Shënime:

1.	Në terminolgjinë islame dita mbaron me muzgun dhe në të njëjtën kohë fillon dita vijuese. I kundërt nga sistemi kalendarik që aktualisht u bë i njohur dhe dominant ku dita fillon në 00:00, apo mesnatë. Kështu që sipas kalendarit aktual dita përbëhet nga dy pjesë. Nga pjesa e errët  prej mesnate 00:00 deri në lindjen e diellit. Pjesa e ndritshme e ditës  nga lindja e diellit deri në muzg, dhe pjesa e dytë e errët, prej lindjes së diellit deri në mesnatë 00:00.
Në terminolgjinë islame dita është përbërë nga dy pjesë. 1. Pjesa e errët dhe e 2. pjesa e ndritshme e ditës. Dita fillon me pjesën e errët  mbrëmje ose nata  e cila është prej muzgut (magribit) deri në agim (fexhr), dhe pjesa e ndritshme e ditës, prej agimit (fexhrit) deri në muzg (magrib). Kështu që mbrëmja e së premtes fillon në muzgun e së enjtes, me fjallë të tjera, e enjtja mbaron kur hynë muzgu, ndërsa e premtja fillon duke mbaruar muzgu i të enjtes.
2.	Në hadithet dhe citatet e lartëpërmendur kur i është referuar ndonjë muaji, mendohet për muajin hënor në kalendarin islamik  Muharrem, Seffer, Rexheb, Ramadhan etj. dhe jo në ndonjë tjetër kalendar siç që është kalendari Gregorian (Oksidental).

Referenca:
Hadithet e prezentuara kryesisht janë marrë nga libri Mekarem ul-Akhlak.

----------

